# Topics > Toys >  Legendary Yoda, interactive robotic toy, Spin Master Corp., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Spin Master Corp.

Star Wars Legendary Jedi Master Yoda

----------


## Airicist

STAR WARS - Legendary Yoda Sneak Peek

Published on Feb 16, 2015




> Coming soon from Spin Master... 
> EMBARK ON A PERSONAL JOURNEY TO JEDI MASTERY WITH LEGENDARY YODA.
> The Star Wars Legendary Yoda interactive robotic toy!
> Be on the lookout for more details about Legendary Yoda before training beings in Fall 2015!

----------


## Airicist

LEGENDARY YODA Awakens! Toy Review on Force Friday!

Published on Sep 5, 2015




> Today, Friday September 4th, 2015 we received in the mail from our local Oakville Walmart store our Legendary Yoda! He is one cool interactive toy! With taxes it cost us slightly over $200 Canadian dollars, (about $165.00 US dollars.) This mechanical doll is very lifelike and has 360 degree movement, trains you to use the Force, has full voice recognition, and he speaks 115 different phrases. Yoda is 16 inches tall and he has three different modes of play, Wisdom, Warrior, and Force mode. He comes complete with a light-up Lightsaber and walking stick along with full instructions. Yoda needs 6 new "C" 1.5 volt batteries. While it is not a fun time getting him out of the large boxes, he is worth the effort when you see and hear all that he can do! Not a cheap toy but this Yoda is also a authentic collectible that gives you full interactivity and hopefully many years of trouble-free operation. Any questions...leave us a comment below and we will answer back right away!

----------


## Airicist

STAR WARS: Legendary Yoda robotic toy

Published on Sep 11, 2015




> Now available everywhere toys are sold…. 
> TRAIN TO BE A JEDI WITH LEGENDARY YODA.
> The Star Wars Legendary Yoda interactive robotic toy!
> And with dynamic 360-degree movement, Yoda comes to life with never-before-seen Lightsaber action! Discover 3 distinct modes of play on your path to becoming a Jedi Master

----------


## Airicist

STAR WARS Legendary Yoda - 'The Next Jedi Master'

Published on Oct 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The Legendary Yoda interactive robotic toy video review 

Published on Nov 8, 2015




> This video shows my previously separate Yoda video review & lightsaber training session video all spliced together into one fully edited version.

----------


## Airicist

Animatronic Baby Yoda toy - In action, The Mandalorian Child at Toy Fair 2020

Feb 23, 2020




> First Look At the Star Wars Animatronic Baby Yoda at Toy Fair 2020 in NYC.  Here is the info we have for now...
> 
> The Animatronic Baby Yoda (Mandalorian Child) will sell for $59 when it is out in the Fall 2020.

----------

